# Wild Florida Mantis



## mantiscraze (Jul 12, 2011)

Caught these two outside, placed them in the same cage, this morning, tragedy occurred...


----------



## psyconiko (Jul 12, 2011)

Wouah!What a green!I had never seen sush a flashy one!It is a Brunneria borealis.

They look quiet but they are very cannibalistic(separate them around L4-l5).

It is parthogenetic.So keep it and you will have at least a dozen of ooths.

And if you could then keep one for me I would be very pleased(mine are not that green!)

You can give it a little "shower" once a day.

Good luck!


----------



## mantiscraze (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I'll do my best to keep it going!



Nikkko said:


> Wouah!What a green!I had never seen sush a flashy one!It is a Brunneria borealis.
> 
> They look quiet but they are very cannibalistic(separate them around L4-l5).
> 
> ...


----------



## Malti (Jul 12, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> It is parthogenetic.


you don't need a male?


----------



## ismart (Jul 12, 2011)

Malti said:


> you don't need a male?


Yup!


----------



## Malti (Jul 12, 2011)

ismart said:


> Yup!


 :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mantiscraze (Jul 12, 2011)

There are NO males!



Malti said:


> you don't need a male?


----------



## keri (Jul 12, 2011)

The Scorpion and the Frog

A scorpion and a frog meet on the bank of a stream and the

scorpion asks the frog to carry him across on its back. The

frog asks, "How do I know you won't sting me?" The scorpion

says, "Because if I do, I will die too."

The frog is satisfied, and they set out, but in midstream,

the scorpion stings the frog. The frog feels the onset of

paralysis and starts to sink, knowing they both will drown,

but has just enough time to gasp "Why?"

Replies the scorpion: "Its my nature..."

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Idolofreak (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, definitely a B. borealis with the thickness of those antennae. And yeah, this species is all females. Man yours was such a mean little bugger! She needs some time on the time out chair in the corner...  Nice shade of green!


----------



## crucis (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh no... i hope i never have to watch something like that unfold...

She looks great though. Love your macros


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 14, 2011)

Gruesome! nice pic  Yes if you put two hungry mantis together, one will end up being eaten, regardless of species.


----------

